# ezjail, "partially completed upgrade pending"



## irukandji (Oct 21, 2016)

I want to upgrade FreeBSD to 11.0-RELEASE but I want to solve this problem first as it is killing me for quite a while:


```
> sudo ezjail-admin update -u
Password:
You have a partially completed upgrade pending
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install' first.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch -F' to proceed anyway.
You have a partially completed upgrade pending
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install' first.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch -F' to proceed anyway.
```

I have tried this but it doesn't help, the same problem is still there:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/52030/#post-297471

I just can't upgrade the base jail, whatever I do. I always get those messages. Can someone help me out, I am worried that after FreeBSD upgrade it will only get worse.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2016)

You may want to hold off on the upgrade completely. On 10.x EZJail shows deprecation warnings about the way it's using jail_* variables, on 11.0 this has been completely deprecated and won't work at all. If you want to continue using EZJail you'll have to convert those settings to jail.conf or your jails stop working.


----------



## Remington (Oct 21, 2016)

If you want to use ezjail with FreeBSD 11 then I suggest you to check my guide as it will give you ideas how to setup /etc/jail.conf so you can continue to use ezjail tools to create, destroy, update and console but you won't be able run ezjail as daemon.  FreeBSD's jail daemon will be used instead.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49561/


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 21, 2016)

Just tested the Handbook ezjail example in a freshly-installed FreeBSD 11.0 VM, and it worked as shown.  Yes, there is a warning when starting ezjail, but it does not affect any functionality.  (Well, any that I use, at least.  I avoid freebsd-update(8).)


----------



## irukandji (Oct 22, 2016)

Hmmm... ezjail is becoming a black magic and witchcraft... is it completely unmaintained?  I could migrate everything to qjail but this is becoming a major annoyance...

Also after update to 11.0, and update -u, i cant rebuild ports within the jail as:


```
root@dmz:~ # portmaster -af              
                                          
===>>> The value of DISTDIR cannot be empty
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## Remington (Oct 22, 2016)

That's because you need to add this to /etc/make.conf in host:


```
WRKDIRPREFIX             = /var/ports
DISTDIR                  = /var/ports/distfiles
PACKAGES                 = /var/ports/packages
INDEXDIR                 = /var/ports
```


----------



## irukandji (Oct 22, 2016)

Remington said:


> That's because you need to add this to /etc/make.conf in host:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



This was the first thing i have checked but they are all there...


----------



## irukandji (Oct 22, 2016)

I think i will revert zfs snapshot, 11.0 is just too unstable to use, the kodi doesnt build either, something wrong with autotools. And I was idiot enough to brag to my linux friend (when he was joking that after upgrade, it wont boot), that this is not linux distribution... i guess i have jinxed it.


----------



## Remington (Oct 22, 2016)

In my experience as sys admin, it is usually best to wait a bit especially after major releases until bugs are fixed in the next minor release.  Not everyone runs CURRENT or STABLE to catch majority of bugs before RELEASE.  You're not missing anything by staying with 10.3 unless if you want to run Windows in Bhyve.  I always use buildworld so maybe that's why I didn't run into problems upgrading from 10.3 to 11.0.


----------

